# He won't chew his food!



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

Not sure if this applies, but I've heard that if you put a can of soup or something (unopened, of course) dead square in his food dish, that tends to slow them down.

Is he simply a fast eater, trying to inhale his food and not taking the time to chew? Or is he just swallowing whole?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I havent experienced my self but some people put something in the bowl to make the food harder to get to causing them to slow down to eat. One person here put chopped up lettuce mixed up with the food and the dog has to eat the dog food around the lettuce. They make a bowl and here is the website http://www.dogscene.com/storefrontprofiles/deluxeSFshop.aspx?Brake-Fast%20Bowl&sfid=121792&c=131632&gclid=CJGzoI6Hr5MCFQqgnAodyiHJcg. It has bumps in it. Good luck. Gulping food can cause air in the stomach also and can cause bloat so it is important to get hime to slow down the eating.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Both of my goldens vacuum their food as well. I have put items in the bowl for them to eat around and it seemed to help...I have also fed them on a cookie sheet to slow them down...sometimes I mix their food with a small amount of water (1/2 cup). So far I have not had any problems with them and the our vet said not chewing is not a problem but eating to fast can be. Good luck.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh,yes.Honey is the food vacuum as well.I add water 1/2 cup or so to slow her down.It 's slows her,but i still think she is not chewing.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Both of our dogs eat very quickly and our Whippet frequently chokes on his meals so we have started either wetting the kibble with water or adding in some canned food or Honest Kitchen. It is amazing how much slower they eat when there is some moisture in there.


----------



## s6m1l88 (Mar 12, 2008)

We already feed him in a flat dish so the food spreads out more and that does slow him down but he still has a tendency to just swallow it. Even when we give him a treat, he doesn't chew it. The vet will give him a big dental treat and he swallows that thing whole too.


----------

